# Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X



## Fen_Rir442 (4. Oktober 2019)

*Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Da ich kurz vor der Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners mit Ryzen 3900X CPU stehe, frage ich mich welcher RAM am besten für den Ryzen geeignet wäre

Hab folgende 2 ins Auge gefasst:

- 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit
- 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Das Ganze soll auf ein MSI MEG X570 ACE Board

Wäre euch dankbar für eure Meinung


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Die Chips auf den Riegeln sind genau die gleichen. Ob 3200CL14 oder 3600CL16 schneller ist hängt von deiner Anwendung ab, die eine mag mehr Bandbreite, die andere bessere Latenzen. So oder so sind die Unterschiede hier aber minimal.

Du kannst auch den finsteren hack auspacken und einfach jeden beliebigen dieser Riegel mit 3600 CL14 manuell betreiben. Da TridentZ durchgehend B-Dies sind geht das in den meisten Fällen problemlos.


----------



## claster17 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Die 3600 CL16 Neo gibt's in zwei Varianten, die sich deutlich im Preis unterscheiden:
- CL16-16-16-36 = Samsung B-Die
- CL16-19-19-39 = Hynix CJR


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Ah ok, war mir nicht bekannt. Naja, wenn man da nicht viel Geld fürs letzte halbe Prozent performance raushauen will tuts die günstige Variante allemal.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Hatte für meinen Bekannten auch die 32gb neo 3600 cl16 mit cjr Chips genommen, die reichen dicke und man kann die den Aufpreis sparen. Micron e-dies ist noch ein Geheimtipp, aktuell gibts die anscheinend nur bei Crucial als rgb‘s.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*



claster17 schrieb:


> Die 3600 CL16 Neo gibt's in zwei Varianten, die sich deutlich im Preis unterscheiden:
> - CL16-16-16-36 = Samsung B-Die
> - CL16-19-19-39 = Hynix CJR


Richtig, aber @Incredible Alk hat hier auch recht, denn wenn wir die Speicher mit den niedrigen Timings nehmen werden es die selben Chips wie die mit den CL14 sein und so ist es klar das mit 3600 MHz im Vergleich zu den 3200 MHz die Timings angehoben werden müssen. Ich habe mir selbst auch 3600 MHz mit 16-18-18-36 gekauft die ich auch problemlos mit nur CL14 laufen lassen kann. Wahrscheinlich sind dann auch auf den CL14er Speicher die selben Chips verbaut zumindest sind es dann in beiden Fällen Samsung Chips.

Wenn sich aber die Timings wie in deinem Beispiel erhöhen also die 16-19-19-39 dann ist auch davon auszugehen das keine Samsung Chips mehr verbaut sind. Natürlich kann man es nicht 100% sagen wenn die Speicher dazu nicht ausgelesen werden.

Für den TA ist aber zu sagen das es unterm Strich merklich kaum was ausmacht und sobald die Grafikkarte im GPU-Limit ist es ehe keine Große Roller mehr spielt. Ausgenommen natürlich Prozesse die nichts mit der Grafikkarte was zu tun haben. Aber auch selbst hier wird das ganze eher nur Messbar sein. Wenn du auf Rekordjagd mit Benchmarks bist lohnen sich die teuren guten Speicher, ansonsten eher nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Ich hab selbst auch G.Skill B-Dies die ab Werk 3200 CL14 sind. Ich habe diese auch schon auf 3600 CL14 laufen lassen, das funktioniert aber nicht 100%tig (kleine Problemchen alle paar Stunden bei voller Belastung) und ist in meinem Anwendungsszenario auch einfach nicht schneller, daher hab ich mich dazu entschieden es wieder @stock weiterlaufen zu lassen. 3600CL14 wäre sicherlich stabil zu bekommen gewesen wenn ich etwas an vDIMM/Subtimings gefummelt hätte da es bereits so sehr sehr nahe an stabil war aber es bringt (mir) einfach nix. Mit ist 1000% stabil weitaus wichtiger als 0,3% schneller.


----------



## Fen_Rir442 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Danke euch
Ich glaube ich greife zu den 3200 CL14

Dank claster17 weiß ich jetzt, dass die bei mindfactory Angebotenen keine Samsung B-Dies mehr sind 
Dann taste ich mich so wie Incredible Alk halt an die 3600 ran


----------



## IICARUS (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst auch G.Skill B-Dies die ab Werk 3200 CL14 sind. Ich habe diese *auch schon auf 3600 CL14 laufen lassen*, das funktioniert aber nicht 100%tig (kleine Problemchen alle paar Stunden bei voller Belastung) und ist in meinem Anwendungsszenario auch einfach nicht schneller, daher hab ich mich dazu entschieden es wieder @stock weiterlaufen zu lassen. 3600CL14 wäre sicherlich stabil zu bekommen gewesen wenn ich etwas an vDIMM/Subtimings gefummelt hätte da es bereits so sehr sehr nahe an stabil war aber es bringt (mir) einfach nix. Mit ist 1000% stabil weitaus wichtiger als 0,3% schneller.


Habe ich auch schon geschafft, aber dann nicht mehr mit nur 1,350v, musste dazu dann mit der Spannung hoch gehen. Macht aber für mich auch keine Sinn daher laufen meine 3600 MHz auch mit Stock Werte.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung und hab mich für das 3600 cl 16 Kit entschieden.
Das läuft bei mir jetzt mit 3733 cl 14, aber eben auch mit ordenlich Spannung  (1,5V).


----------



## cordonbleu (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Ich lasse meine Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (3200 CL 16) mit E Dies auch auf 3600 Mhz CL 14 stabil laufen. VDimm etwas erhöht und das ganze läuft bis jetzt 100% stabil. Mehr als 3600 Mhz hab ich noch nicht probiert, da das ja der Sweetspot für Zen2 sein soll.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bester RAM für Ryzen 3900X*

Habe das ganze auch getestet und probiert und am ende festgestellt das es real in Spielen so gut wie nichts ausmacht. Messbar war es natürlich schon und auch schön zu wissen das der Speicher schneller lief, aber am ende habe ich mich doch für Stock entschieden da es unterm Strich nichts ausmacht und ich dann lieber meine Speicher die recht teuer waren schone.


----------

